

Matt Cutts -- New 30 day challenge: No news - sjs382
http://www.mattcutts.com/blog/no-news-challenge/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+mattcutts%2FuJBW+%28Matt+Cutts%3A+Gadgets%2C+Google%2C+and+SEO%29&utm_content=Google+Reader

======
jskopek
I've been taking steps to reduce my sources of news to a small group of higher
quality, paid sources. I've settled on The Economist for world developments,
WIRED for general entertainment, and Hacker News for technology. So far, I've
noticed a pretty substantial increase in the quality of reading, and I haven't
felt cut off from the new developments. The experiment is going so well that I
may even replace HN with issues of Hacker Monthly.

If my experiment is anything to go by, there may be a market for paid news in
the future after all.

------
sjs382
Guess we won't be able to get Google support from Matt on HN this month. :)

------
samstave
I pretty much read HN, Quora and Reddit. I am trying really hard to drop
reddit completely - which makes me have F5-ism on HN and Quora :(

